
ScaleGrid DigitalOcean Support for MySQL, PostgreSQL and Redis Now Available - KristiMKE
https://scalegrid.io/blog/scalegrid-digitalocean-support-for-mysql-postgresql-and-redis-now-available/
======
encima
Those are some impressive numbers! Do you have a post on the method(s) you
used?

~~~
KristiMKE
Definitely, you can see the performance benchmark comparing workloads in this
post: [https://scalegrid.io/blog/comparing-postgresql-
digitalocean-...](https://scalegrid.io/blog/comparing-postgresql-digitalocean-
performance-pricing-scalegrid-vs-digitalocean-managed-databases/)

~~~
encima
Thanks! I saw the benchmark but how did you match the PG config? I.e. Was SSL
enabled on ScaleGrid vs the default SSL enabled on DO?

